# Atlas Clausing model 4803 Lathe



## papermaker (Dec 31, 2013)

Last week I bought a package deal off craigslist that had an Atlas Clausing 12" model 4803 lathe. it was apart in its major components for storage reasons. It's all back together and running. 
I'm very impressed with the features it has and by how well made it is.
I'm curious if there are any other owners on this forum who own this model.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice score but We need Pics.


:worthless:


----------



## papermaker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll post some pictures of the lathe when I get my phone contacts transferred from my old phone to my new phone.


----------



## Graham Walton (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a Clausing Atlas 4803 too, here's a picture.
I've been looking everywhere for a lubrication chart for this lathe, does anyone know where to find one ? ?


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 25, 2015)

I just uploaded the Clausing manual on the 4800 Series.  It is only partially cleaned up but I don't know when I will get time to finish it so I went ahead and uploaded it as is.  It references a lubrication chart that shipped with the machine, but a few pages in, there is a page of text that I think covers everything.

Corrected link   
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/clausing-lathe-12-4800-series-pdf.2785/


----------



## Graham Walton (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey wa5cab thanks for putting that up. For some reason, I can't open that link on my computer, but from your description, I think that's the same manual that I downloaded from vintagemachinery.org: "Operating Manual and Parts List, No. 4800 Series 12-inch Lathes"
It's a great manual and does have a good overview of oiling the lathe, you're right, I was just really hoping to find that lubrication chart that it references. Haven't had any luck.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry.  Must have fat-fingered the copy and paste.  I corrected it (above).  It is most likely the same as the copy that you already have (I didn't record where I found it but probably the same place that you found it).  The only difference would be that the first 9 or 10 pages are cleaned up.


----------



## Kiwi (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey nice machine is that its final resting place ? an oil splash guard to stop oil flicking off the chuck & job on to the window and a sheet metal chip tray under it may help also I painted the wall behind my lathe white to help with the retrieval of bits and pieces that fall down behind and got a nice line of oil off the chuck when I turned it on


----------

